# Sunday Practice and Shooting Changes



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Went out today to do some serious practicing, and I did.

I started out by changing my twist and tweek method to a straight pull with my thumb on top and my thumb knuckle touching my ear lobe. I had to pay close attention to keep the thumb nail at 12 o'clock high, as my natural inclination is to twist the pouch to be more comfortable. I then shot with the index finger on top and my thumb on the bottom and that way is more comfortable but loading ammo takes some getting use to, I like the forfinger 12 o'clock high a bit better as I don't have the inclination to want to twist the pouch as much. When I bring my pouch hand to my ear lobe it is more natural for my index finger to be in the high position as there is less strain on my arm, but as I stated the loading of the ball quickly in a hunting situation is a pain.

With both methods I was able to keep my tubes much more in line with my target without twisting the pouch and because of that cut my windage in at least half (from 6-8 inches either side at 25-30 yards to maybe 3 inches, a huge difference). For one of the few times I was able to smack a soup can a few times at that range, and my misses were very close.

From there I tried something else, I twisted the pouch like I normally do BUT I also twisted my slingshot hand at about 45 degrees and tried aiming through the forks, giving me a clear view of the target .... well it shows promise as your target is in clear view and your rotation around the center of forks should keep your center. Center of an axis is the center of an axis, right  Well it works well in theory, but after shooting that way for a few hrs I'm not quite sure. It may take more practice than its worth.

I spent about 6+ hours today practicing, and after all was said and done, the thumb at the 12 o'clock position won out for a few of reasons.

1) Loading is fast as I'm use to that way of loading.

2) Although the thumb at the top is not super comfortable, I'm not holding for more than couple of seconds as most of the stuff I shoot is off the cuff stuff and I do very, very little target shooting with my slingshots.

3) Because I'm not twisting the pouch my windage has greatly improved as I can see directly over the tubes for alignment.

My next serious session will be working on my elevation a bit. I'm definitely getting better and better and want to step up my game couple of notches.

Had a good day today.

wll


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Dang, wll!

Six hours!!!!

But, trying to change your pouch grip is hard work.

Progress is a wonderful thing, though.

Glad you got some, Bud!


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

KawKan said:


> Dang, wll!
> 
> Six hours!!!!
> 
> ...


Yes, I got home and worked some more on my grip, and the thumb at the bottom nail down does works very well for me, I'm still deciding on the hold although I thought I had it figured out in the first post ;- ) .. I'm working on getting use to loading using that grip as it is more comfortable. I can truly say the alignment of the tubes using either method is so much easier for me and like I stated my lefts and rights have decreased a whole bunch.

While shooting at a can on the ground at about 20-25 yards I could see how close my shots were ... yes, most were misses but they were very close misses, a few inches around the can. If I make sure the target is covered by the Chinese wire frame and the tubes are pulling straight, my shots are true.

The other thing is I'm taking extra care of a smooth release and not moving my release hand at all upon letting the ammo go except for the natural straight back because of muscle tension upon release.. I think some side to side motion could have been one of my problems.

Yes, I will be going out again today if the weather permits as it is cold as heck in the high desert.

wll


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Last weekend I tried 20 m card cut shot with tubes, but it was impossible to get two similar shots.

So I'm interested of Your shooting changes :thumbsup:


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Kalevala said:


> Last weekend I tried 20 m card cut shot with tubes, but it was impossible to get two similar shots.
> So I'm interested of Your shooting changes :thumbsup:


You my friend are an incredible shot.... for me, if I could keep 8 out of 10 shots in a six inch circle at 20-20+ yards I would be very, very happy, and yes it will take me lots of practice.

I will keep you posted on my improvement for sure.

wll


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

wll said:


> Kalevala said:
> 
> 
> > Last weekend I tried 20 m card cut shot with tubes, but it was impossible to get two similar shots.
> ...


Thanks man B)

Tomorrow I try new tube setup. Feels good, but have now idea, how well it works.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

It has been a month since I posted this and did I pay attention to my findings .. no I did not, and hence I have been improving, but slowly and still struggling, sometimes I'm good and sometimes I'm very, very bad.

I spent have the night watching good shooters talk about shooting and demonstrating it ... well just about all of them pull the pouch straight back without twisting and tweaking. I got into the habit of twisting and tweaking when I picked up slingshot shooting again about 5 or 6 years ago and watching pickle fork shooters. One of the issues is the tweaking ... If the draw length is just a little bit short I will tweak in the wrong direction, and I do have LOTS of problems with that, sending ammo right and getting some good hand slaps at times.

The issue I had was getting my eye totally over the bands to get a perfect line to the target. My thumb against my fat face gave me difficulty, and I had problems shooting to my right (I hold the sling in my right hand).

I picked up my slings this am and pulled them back with the thumb at the bottom and no twisting of the pouch and yes I could get my eye directly over the tubes easier, still have to lean my head but I'm leaning just enough so the tubes line up with the target with my eye just over the top. I also found that my anchor point is most comfortable with this hold when the pouch was at about earlobe to ear canal height, each area requires a bit of different head lean ? ... How say you ?

I'll be going out this afternoon and shooting this way again, I'm hoping for some real improvement sooner then later with enough practice !!!

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Went out today and I could hardly stand up it was so windy, seeing BB's was just about impossible but I managed to see a few. Looked like ammo was flying good and elevation was pretty good from what I could tell.The feel sure is different but after a while I can get used to it for sure.

I found if I drew back and then leaned over the tubes my alignment was better, not sure but I think so. I'm paying very close attention to my alignment, got to stop the ammo from going right and having the elevation good.

And you thought is was just a kids toy ..LOL, LOL, LOL.

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Shot today and shot much, much better. I changed my anchor to a straight pull, no twisting, my thumb pointing down (I hold the sling in my right hand). I leaned over to get a good line on the elastic and my anchor was at my ear canal.just touching my ear. ... over and over and over again my shots were true, the target just on top of my elastic. I was very happy with today's practice session. I must have my eye DIRECTLY over the elastic, and for me sometimes that is hard, maybe my eyes are set close or ? but it is something I must work on !!!

It really gave me great pleasure to be able to see the BB (found a little area where the light was just right) hit my mark or extremely close a great majority of the time. I don't think i have been able to put them in a tight area like I did today ever !!

I was shooting BB's so they were flying pretty fast and my yardage was about 20ish yards or so.

Even though I shot thumb down I think if me thumb was up I may get better alignment .. will see tomorrow.

Will go out again practicing tomorrow for sure !

wll


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

Glad to see I'm not the only one with thumb down grip.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Went out to shoot a few after viewing more videos and tried something a bit different (AGAIN)..

I shoot Gangsta style and I mean absolutely perpendicular to the ground and I have shot that way for quite a few years, sometimes shooting OK, most of the time shooting So So.. I tried something a bit different after watching all the Vietnam shooters, and many, many of the very good shooters on the net, noticing many, many of them shoot at around the 45 deg angle. Almost all the Vietnam shooters shoot this way. I started to shoot today more on the order of a 45 deg angle to see if that would help me..

I started out shooting by pulling back and then tilting the sling until the bands lined up and then moved the total slingshot to where the right fork was in my aiming position (my right hand holds the sling). Bang, I was shooting very very good and on top of that I did not have to bend my neck almost parallel to the ground to get the bands to line up with my left eye over the top..

My thumb position if I was to do a 1/4 turn twist would be against my face, but I was just twisting just enough to keep the pouch in line with the forks, It was not a lot of movement. When I moved the forks from Gangsta toward 45 deg (it was not really 45 deg) but enough where at my anchor point (between the ear canal and earlobe) I could see the tubes now lined up. The movement of the slingshot was maybe 1/2 inch twist clock wise at the most, and then moving the whole slingshot over to where the aiming fork was under my target. After a little while getting used to it, as I was drawing ,I tilted the sling to were the tubes were lined up as I was drawing and then put the right fork on target ;- )

As long as my anchor point was true and the tubes lined up ... I was really smacking 'em !!!! I might add it was very, very windy today and it was hard to be still, there were many times I was blown off the target.

I must admit I shot very good this way and most importantly I was very, very consistent and was comfortable shooting without having neck strain - not bending my neck over the tubes just to get them line up was always very uncomfortable. I tilt my neck a little with this way, but it is not much, just a easy cant !!!

Do any of you shoot this way, and find it accurate for you ?

I will be at it tomorrow morning, at my location probably around 8 to about 9.30 ... and then back to the office to work on disaster loans because of Covid-19 ;- (

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Went out again this am, it was cold and a bit windy so I had to keep going back in the car to keep warm.

I shot this session with the forks at a modified 45 deg angle, and boy oh boy did I shoot well ;- )

I started out using my BB shooter and had trouble seeing the BB until I found an area where the sun was just right and the target in black shadows. I shot at a measured 27 yards at a opening in a barn that was about 12x12 inches. I then used a grip that Fowler uses with the pouch between the first and second digits. My anchor was at the juncture of my ear lobe and my face with my thumbnail touching my earlobe facing in the direction of my eye, keeping the tubes looking as one when I looked down them.

Well I was shooting great, putting BB after BB in that dark barn opening ----- but if I did not do EXACTLY the same thing every time my shots would fail.

I then shot my F-16, using Green Dub Dub and 3/4 inch jaw breakers. Shot very well with those also using the same technique. This sling is much harder to pull back but using the pouch grip I described above I had no problem holding on to the pouch. The jaw breakers were flying well and they really make a commotion when they hit.

I must have shot 75+BB's and about a dozen jaw breakers on this morning outing. That equates to 75 shots of BB's for .10 cents ... can't beat that with a stick ;- ) I will probably go back out again in a few hours !

Below is a pick of my pouch grip.










wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Went out again and now the wind has really picket up.

Took out the BB shooter and let 'er rip, and man alive I was really shooting good, no more bending my head almost parallel to the ground to get the bands lying on top of each other visually, nothing like that ----- my thumb between my earlobe and my cheek with the thumb nail pointing towards my shooting eye, making sure tubes are EXACTLY in line with the target, and target resting on the attachment point and BAMB !!!!

Was going to shoot my Green Dub Dub F-16 also, but why do it in this wind when jaw breakers are a special ammo for me, I'll save them for a calmer day when maybe Starlings are around ;- ) Then I remembered I had the Road Warrior (cheapo) with new Kent # 303's and a Warrior pouch in my sling bag, I could not let this opportunity pass - had to see how I would do with this hunting set up. --- .Man alive I shot great, same as when I shot the BB's I only shot three shots, but they all were right there where I wanted them and they were fast, as fast as the BB's. ------ at ~ 27 yards, they were flying flat, and smacked hard

Today has been one of the most enjoyable days of shooting and one of my best, if not the best I have had ---- I do feel as if I have discovered what I have been doing wrong for a long, long time (actually many, many years). I have NEVER shot as consistently as I have done today ----- I'll be back at it tomorrow for sure, I just hope if is not as windy !

I pulled out a few more 3/8" steel just a few minutes ago, and if it not windy I will shoot a few of those, as they are pretty much the ammo I would hunt the type of pest I would go after.

Side Bar :

As long as I have been shooting slingshots, I never practiced seriously, I just shot and did the best I could do. The last couple of months I really have taken it very seriously and paying attention to the little things, --- and it is those little things that are making a huge difference. Even before today with the practice I have been doing I had more confidence in my ability then I used to. Still was not really happy with my ability but I could kind of live with it.

I would never show someone my shooting I would just say I liked slingshots, and that I was just an OK shot at best.

Another month or so of practicing like I have been and paying attention to detail, I would say that I was an adequate shooter, and not just a perimeter shooter like I have been. I would not feel embarrassed shooting with other folks and showing my ability. To me this an accomplishment I'm very proud of ;- )

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

It is cold as heck this Sunday 4-5-2020 and if looks like the rain is about to fall. I shot a bit soon as I arrived and shots seemed good but with no sun at my back I couldn't see the BB's.

I set up a piece of card board I found, but it wouldn't stay put much because of the wind. The 3 shots I did manage to shoot grouped well, about in a 2 inch area at 12-15 yards, again I was happy 

I started to head back to the car as it was freezing but then the sun quickly popped up, looking back at my cardboard target I noticed I had a very dark background because of the almost black sky and I noticed on the peak corner of the old house roof was a 4x6" area of white pigeon poop ....... perfect.

I took a shot and could see my BB. I shot about ten or so more shots and the all were right there, some just missing, some hitting at a range of 26 lasered yards (I later checked after shooting). I was very, very happy.

The sun then got covered by clouds and I couldn't see anything plus it was so cold and I couldn't feel my hands. I headed back to the car as a very light drizzle had started.

As I sit here waiting for the sun to peak through the clouds and munch on a few day old Fritos, I'm thinking about why I did not realize what I was doing wrong all these years ?

The simple act of the clockwise twisting of the slingshot from a 9 o'clock position (gangsta style, right hand hold) to around a 10 o'clock position allowed me to line up the elastic, making sure my elastic was in line with the target and go from there, all this without me doing cartwheels trying to get my shooting eye over the elastic to align everything up.

I get out and again started to practice to see if my aim was true, and it was ------ I then took out one of my Road Warriors and fired a shot at a hole in the building, it hit but I could not see where, I then walked my way around the back where an old torn up chair was at about 15-18 yards I took aim at the juncture corner of where a torn section was and let loose a 3/8 " steel ball towards its target ..... SMASH, right at the corner I was aiming. I put that sing away, no reason to waste any more 3/8" steel for sure.

Pic of Road Warrior Below:










I then took out an F-16 to shoot a few 3/4" jaw breakers, pull back, do what Ive been doing and the ammo went true, I can't believe my shooting ------ as long as I line up the tubes PERFECTLY with the target, my anchor stays CONSTANT and my aiming point is on, I'm Golden !

Pic of F-16 Below:










Until next time,

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Was out in the cold and rain today doing some practicing with BB's. I had an old set of 2040 single tubes and put them on this Chinese ring shooter I have had for many years. ... love this sling !

I decided to go back to Gangsta style, perfectly perpendicular, to see if yesterday was a fluke and sure enough it *wasn't*, I was shooting like crud !! I switched to what I did yesterday and shot great, man alive I was putting them in there. Again, if I keep my anchor point solid, a smooth release and my tubes in line, I was golden.

The one thing I did notice when I had errant shots it was all because I did something stupid with my release and I knew it right away. If I concentrated on my release and had a smooth release, letting the pouch slide out of my fingers and not doing any flinching, those BB's flew true. A little errant movement on the pouch end can make a big difference where that ammo goes. When my release was good I was smacking small items on the ground, tree branches, and placing BB's in shaded openings in an old building exactly where I wanted, I was very, very happy.

Below is a pic of the Stainless Chinese sling I used today, This is a pretty big slingshot and is very strong. I might add those single 2040's send BB's out like a line drive ... they are moving !!










wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

It is raining cats and dogs and I'm soaking wet, great day to be alive in the desert. As I'm practicing two cottontails are running around making fools of themselves, pretty cute little guys, I'm sure they will be coyote food if they don't watch out 

Shooting BB's and shooting well, shot some 5/16" steel in the same sling - they flew a little low but had MUCH more power then BB's for sure 

Taking great care on my release, BB's and a light pouch can send errant shots if you are not perfect as all you guys already know !!

Sitting in my car now as the rain is really coming down hard. I'm watching the Starlings laugh at me as they know I'm not about to step outside and take a shot at them - such is life !

Pondering if I'm going to put looped 1842's or a set of freshly made Kent #303 on this big Chinese ring sling, It would be good for that as I already have 3 BB shooters in this pack already, and really don't need another. I will be shooting 3/8" out of this and the other two Road Warriors I modified.

The rain stopped for a few so I got out and flung some more ... I'm starting to pick it up, I'm trying to aim small, and not do stupid stuff. I'm not hitting everything all the time, but when I miss it is not by much  I will repeat myself in how much I must have a perfect release.....boy oh boy is that important !!!

I just took the jawbreakers out of this pack and put in a 1/2 full baggie of 3/8" steel. The jaw breakers I moved to another pack that has 3 F-16's in it.

I will shoot more BB's tomorrow, and chuck some 3/8" steel also. ------ looking forward to sending a few 3/8" out hear 'um smack something !!

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Changed the bands to a set of Kent 303's I thought .... oops, no they were not, they are Kent 204's after checking again that I got for testing a while back --- this stuff is 1/16id x 1/16 wall x 3/16od -- this is very strong pulling stuff for much bigger ammo then 3/8" steel and it is a bit slower than the #304 Kent for sure that has a thinner wall. I made up this tube set few weeks ago from an unmarked roll (that is not going to happen again). Took a few shots and ya, they were on but a bit low.

The 3/8" ammo holds better in my fingers and the power of the tubes helps with a smooth release, but again, I have to do my part. I think I'm use to the incredible speed of those little BB's so I need to hold a smidgen higher. Was shooting in the 20 - 27ish yard range today and when using my BB fork aiming point that is on at 24 yards when using 3/8 " steel and these tubes I'm about 4-5 inches low at the same yardage --- again using the same aiming point. I'm very impressed with the way the 3/8' are hitting, I feel that anything I would hunt these could take care of it.

After my practice shots I started walking around looking for Starlings, but I think they are all on vacation today.

For me hunting in my area is basically for an occasional Feral Pigeon & Starlings. I see lots of rabbits, but I would rather watch them run around and make fools of themselves, I see a few foxes once in a while but would never shoot them with anything. There are ground squirrels, but you very rarely get to within 40+ yards of them, so that's out. I do see jack rabbits on occasion, ya that is a easy target when it traveling 35 miles an hour darting in and out ; lol, lol, lol - ) Yes ,for me its Feral Pigeons and Starlings.

Tomorrow I'll be back, Don't know if I'll shoot basically BB's or 3/8" steel ... we will see what tomorrow may bring 

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

It is really down pouring out here, Wow ! It is not a day to stand outside and practice for sure, the rain is coming down hard !

I got off a few shots in the 45 yard range at Starlings in an old dried out tree next to the old barn and the 3/8" steel flew very well but still a bit low. I had banded up some mystery tubes on it this morning to see if they out performed the tubes I had on it yesterday and it seems pretty close.

These mystery tubes are 1/4" od x ?id and what looks like 1/16" wall. The ID should be 1/8 but it looks a bit smaller than that ? I have had about 6ea 15 1/2 inch pieces in my refrigerator for a long long time. I took this piece out put it in warm water to get the stiffness out of it, put some 303 rubber protection on it and the tubing looked good as new, it's is a very nice amber color ---- I wonder what these are ?

The tubes I had on it yesterday were harder to pull back for sure, but don't know if they were faster or not. I took out a "New" Cheapo with looped Kent 303's on it, yes these were 303's ;-), and these were definitely faster, and it did shoot higher, even though the fork width is the same ! The 3/8 steel when driven fast hits pretty hard.

Later tomorrow, or so I thought !!!!!!

*AND THEN IT HAPPENED *:-(

As I'm in my car writing about my days shooting a car pulls up in back of me and parks, there is no reason for anyone to be where I am.

A guy gets out and introduces himself as the new owner of the property I was on. He asked what I was doing and told him I was parked so I could be on my phone, he said OK, ----- after that he asked me to back up so he could get in the driveway so he could examine the property more fully. He said he was going to fix it up, (he has a lot of work a head of him, the place is a total trash dump). I told him I was leaving, I could very well tell in our short conversation he was very, very annoyed that I was there for sure !!!

I backed out, nicely waved goodbye and left, never to return again ----- another shooting area bites the dust :- (

Man, I hate to loose that spot.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I will spend tomorrow afternoon trying to find another shooting location that is maybe a little closer to where I live ----- I have two in mind but they are off dirt roads, and those roads now are mud swamps.

I will also tie up a few sets of tubes, 1745's or 1842's both of which I have at work as well as a couple of 8 inch pieces of non used 2050 singles ---- it will give me something to do as I'm by myself answering the business phones.

Until tomorrow ;- )

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

I re-banded four slings this am before work ---- Three F-16's so they now they are OTT. Two have Kent #303's, on them, both looped and one F-16 has a single Green Dub Dub set up on her. I know the green Dub Dub will send 3/8" steel like a rocket, Orange Dub would probably be better !

I put on a looped set of tubes that I got a few years ago with another Chinese sling that included a nice microfiber pouch on the big Chinese sling that I have been using lately. I treated the complete unit with 303 protective treatment and stretched it out the rubber to be sure it was in good working order --- so far things are a go. These tubes feel like 1745's, they are a bit stout.

I then seated a 3/8" steel ball in the pouch firmly and heated the bottom of the pouch, hot but not to hot -- though hot enough to lightly char the bottom and lightly stretch the ball seating area to give the ball a good secure home when loaded. Probable 6 -10 seconds at the most !

Well ----- I have been looking around for a new place to shoot and so far with the rain drenched mud roads it has been slim pickings. I may just have to find a abandoned road just to let 'em rip ..... the Jones is hitting me pretty hard right now 

So I go South on the road that my old place was on and Wa-La, I find a place that is a bit closer to homes then I like, but it will be good for right now, all widows are knocked out, no doors, plenty of places to shoot through and aim at  Pic Below:

Don't let the image fool you, image light was perfect, very, very overcast and dark so the place looks great .. well it is not !










I quickly pull put the Chinese sling with the 1745's on it, and it is zinging 'um, exactly like the BB shooter, I use, those 3/8" steel balls are flying . I then shoot the F-16 with Green Dub Dub, and it was fast but shooting lower than I wanted .... I'm going to have to change my anchor point compared to the Chinese ring shooters, but that really should not be a surprise to anyone. I then took out my BB shooter and shot very well, the area was filled with water in trenches because of the rains and that gave me plenty to shoot at.

I'm going to explore for another spot, who knows 

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

‐‐‐--‐-------------------------------------------------
After shooting my Mule with Sure Shot flats, I took out my BB shooter today was just smoken 'um !!

Today was my day, I was shooting tight, my groups were small and if I did not hit the targets (between 22-27 yards, about the size of good size orange) I just missed. I was shooting good for me and I was very happy  I probably shot over 100 BB's and they were singing out there, man those little suckers can really move with 2040 singles stretched to 500 % and a small BB pouch !

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Went back out again and shot very very well. Was shooting in the 22 to 27+ yard range and was doing great, as a matter fact I was putting them where I wanted and my misses were very, very small.

My anchor point is holding well and my release is getting smoother and smoother. I was amazed at my improvement in just the past few weeks (maybe a month) with canting of the sling a little to match up with the tubes and my eye and then BANG, I'm there 

My anchor point is just under my earlobe, touching my face with my index finger at the bottom of my earlobe, touching my earlobe.

I must have shot well over 100 shots today, and really did not have any fliers, all shots were no more than maybe 3-5 inches around my target when I missed, if that.

I did not shoot any 3/8" steel as BB's work very well for practice and cost just about nothing for a full days shooting.

I may shoot a few 3/8" steel tomorrow but not sure !

One of the slings I used was this one with single 3050's on it and yes, the air friction melts the BB it is flying so fast ;- )










wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Out and about this am, shooting my F-16 with Green Dub Dub and 5/8" marbles. It is very, very cold and very, very windy this early am (6:30).

Had a bit of a tough time holding on to the pouch and my shots were OK, but not to my new standard. I think that my modified pouch was just not wide enough, plus no matter how I arranged the pouch, it did not sit well, it was a bit twisted and faced a bit up and that may have caused the ammo to shoot to the left ----- that along with the thinner width pouch may be the issue ! I will install a new correctly set pouch when I get home (I should have NEVER let this happen, this is basic Slingshot 101 stuff).

You can see in the photo the tube/frame attachment method for single Green Dub Dub tubes below ----- underneath that photo you see the attachment for looped tubes. The looped tubes are tucked under the ends of the frame so if the wrapping elastic should give way the tube will be stopped by the base of the fork bend (could save me from a nasty face slap or worse). I usually use a Gypsy tie arrangement but this way is very fast in the field and secure, I'm using #33 rubber bands with a small tube stretched over the fork.. rubber likes to stick to rubber.
I wrap ~8 turns, wrap 4 return wraps and the wrap 4 more times with a looped paperclip to pull the wrapping rubber end through. Sort of a wrap and tuck but without using my thumb



















Went back to shooting BB's, 3/8" steel with the rest of my slingshots and was nailing everything. Shot at distances between 5 to 25 yards and did pretty darn good ---- the anchor point at the bottom of the earlobe and the holding of the slingshot toward a 45% hold made it MUCH easier to align my elastic and get my fork aiming point spot on and this has made an absolute HUGE change in my accuracy ---- I'm now shooting better than I ever have in my life !

Well I have carried on with this long blogish thread for long enough, going through my shooting escapades and my shooting progress.

It is time for me now to give this thread a rest :<)

wll


----------

